

Ask HN: Sites to supplement Lanyrd.com? - porker

Lanyrd is great, but it doesn&#x27;t list many events around me, and I&#x27;m pretty sure there&#x27;s a lot more going on.<p>I know of meetup.com (with its variable quality) - are there any other sites to watch for tech-related events&#x2F;conferences&#x2F;unconferences&#x2F;hack days&#x2F;etc?
======
Peroni
[http://www.eventbrite.com/](http://www.eventbrite.com/)

